

London Squared Map - callum85
http://www.aftertheflood.co/projects/london-squared-map

======
galen_tyrol
Tried my hand at doing this with US states, feel free to contribute any
improvements

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QUdlGrjWuo77QFAjBd1p...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QUdlGrjWuo77QFAjBd1pON3XqDRGUppOwormgrFsjIw/edit?usp=sharing)

~~~
somehnreader
Would be cool to add some geographic features? Maybe the Mississippi and the
Rockies?

------
seren
As a foreigner, but a reader of English fictions, I can only guess a handful
of the borough (Camden, Lambeth, the City, Westminster, Islington?). While it
looks neat, I don't think brevity is always a boon.

~~~
somehnreader
I would assume its meant for people familiar with the city, city planners etc.

When I read the first paragraph of the article and looked at the very first
image I hated it, but the further I scrolled the better I understood what they
tried to do and the more I liked it.

